# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  site web inaccessible.

## Phiss

Bonjour,
Nous avons une application web qui tourne sur iis sur un serveur windows 2003 server. 
Cette application tournait trs bien jusqu' ce que j'essaie de mettre le service pack 1 ainsi que les mises  jour de windows.
Depuis je n'ai plus acces  ce site.

J'ai les messages d'erreur suivant

soit la page demande n'est pas accessible,
soit Service Unavailable

Depuis le poste o est le site ou depuis un poste sur le rseau cela me met la mme chose. 

Avez vous une ide?

----------


## krapno

firewall ? adresse ip fixe plus fixe ? permissions pour IUSR_ ? IIS bien dmarr ?

@+

----------


## Phiss

il n'y a pas de firewall.
IIS est bien dmarr et le IUSR_ a tous les droits.

----------


## krapno

pool d'application ? recycler les processus ?

je dis  mais il m'est arriv un truc similaire dont la source provenait simplement d'une erreur de script banale ... courage  :;):

----------

